
Apple releases iOS 6.1 - noinput
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57566214-37/apple-releases-ios-6.1-with-additional-lte-support/
======
Camillo
This page lists the LTE networks supported now:
<http://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/>

It's interesting to note that, if it weren't for the US (& expansion packs),
you could use a single iPhone model to access LTE networks all over the
world...

